# Samurai Champloo dvd cover for own use :o



## P-Nut (Jul 9, 2005)

After backing up mai hime and making a cover for it it thought samurai champloo was next hehe 

clicky
this is @ medium quality ive also got max quality but that one is really big 

updated the picture... if print it fit to scale and it should perfectly fit the dvd case


----------



## Silent Reality (Jul 9, 2005)

cool beans, I like the front which i'm guessing is the part with mugen back would've been better but I hate the type, Nice Work there m8


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jul 9, 2005)

Being a Champloo fan, like I, that is some good work especially with the DVD color. The text could be a different color because its sometime hard to read after a while.


----------



## Tuan (Oct 13, 2006)

you know i really like this one. love the bg. i think you could do better on the text on the left. other than that really awsome


----------



## bronzhawk (Oct 14, 2006)

Ah that is bad f*ckin' ass!  Why do you lack the DVD volume number?  Are you planning on making a cover for all 7 DVDs (I thinks its 7)?  

I really love what you did with the background, and blending it with Mugan's cloths but not his flesh.  My one and only complate is the way you handled the text.  Call me a traditionalist, but using Times New Roman or a simular san serif font is the best when writing a simopsis on the back of any DVD.


----------

